# Mothers Day Special



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Had to buy the old woman a new special quilting sewing machine for Mother's Day, and I'm
putting in a new Garage Door tomarrow ( on the account she backed into it ) so I decided I
should get a new pistol. Got me a mint S&W M19-3, it's a 4"ER which I'm not found of, but
is in such nice shape I couldn't pass up the deal. I was afraid if I passed, some one else would
get it and maybe put in a drawer with a Taurus, or worse, one of them plastic pistols. I may
have saved this pistol from a pervert.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

how can you not fall in love with S&W Mod. 19's


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans said:


> how can you not fall in love with S&W Mod. 19's


That's easy, once you had a "date" with a M27, you break up with your M19s.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Drm50 said:


> View attachment 237021
> Had to buy the old woman a new special quilting sewing machine for Mother's Day, and I'm
> putting in a new Garage Door tomarrow ( on the account she backed into it ) so I decided I
> should get a new pistol. Got me a mint S&W M19-3, it's a 4"ER which I'm not found of, but
> ...


HOW DARE YOU CALL ME AND OR BOB K A PERVERT


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I apologize, I didn't know you guys owned Taurus! Got my G-door in, took me 1hr-27 mins. I did
buy myself another gun, a 3/8 impact gun. Made short work of door, beats the snot out of ratchet.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Rattle guns make the job much easier.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Did you paint a target on the garage door for the wife?


----------

